# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Broken Da Vinci Jr

## AverageGuy

I have the mentioned printer that has stopped communicating over the use connection.  The drive is happy so I know the physical connection is OK but the software in the printer isn't talking with the Xyz app.  I've tried two different USB cables and 2 different computers so I'm pretty sure it's the firmware in the printer or some hardware upstream of the USB interface.  The printer still prints from the SD card fine however I can't find a way of loading a printable file to the SD card.  The stock Xyz slicer won't do a thing without being able to communicate with the printer over the USB connection.  The questions are, how can I get this thing to work?  Is there a way to get this thing to print a different format, like G code? Is there a way to generate a file compatible with the printer onto the SD card?  Is there a way I can put a different controller board in it?My searches suggested that the format of the files was some sort of encoded file but that doesn't appear to be the case.  This thing is about 3 years old.It's going on the junk pile if I can't use it.Thanks,Jim.

----------

